

The original Google storage - preek
http://infolab.stanford.edu/pub/voy/museum/pictures/display/0-4-Google.htm

======
Umalu
Kind of sobering to realize that in 1996 I was building duplo doll houses with
my daughter while Larry and Sergey and were building a duplo server housing
that grew into a $190 billion company.

I had always heard that the Google logo's color scheme was derived from the
duplo colors. Seems to be the case.

~~~
skalpelis
That was just the storage unit, check the image linked from the page -
[http://infolab.stanford.edu/pub/voy/museum/pictures/display/...](http://infolab.stanford.edu/pub/voy/museum/pictures/display/GoogleBG.jpg)
\- all of those servers were doing the real work.

Of course, it is humbling to know that just 14 years later the average
smartphone has that kind of power. (ok, well, probably not the average)

~~~
mmaunder
What's awesome is that they were working way smarter than any other small or
big search cluster. Instead of just pounding out an inverted index of words to
web pages, they were walking the web graph and creating ranking data that
massively surpassed all other search engines in relevancy.

Back then AllTheWeb and Excite thought they had Search in the bag while that
little cluster chugged quietly away.

------
paulgerhardt
So _that's_ where the "blue, red, orange, and green" logo colors come from!

------
dalton
I used to walk by that lego storage array in the Stanford CS building every
day when I was an undergrad. I personally found it inspirational.

~~~
joetyson
Me too! However, a few weeks ago I dropped in at gates and it appears they
moved it to huang.

------
tzury
Now I can figure where the colors of Google's logo came from.

